

Ask HN: What do you think about the startups at TC Disrupt Office Hours? - guynamedloren

Might be too vague, but it would be interesting to exchange ideas regarding the startups pg had office hours with.  I know I had plenty of thoughts going through my head!<p>Dydra - offering a graph database as a service<p>Vidappy - apply for jobs by video<p>Data visualization startup<p>TvTak - setting out to make every television interactive<p>Flytivity - introduce people at airports<p>LuckyChic - a social shopping network for women
======
ahsanhilal
I thought TvTak was basically the same implementation of a technology used by
IntoNow which I think got sold to Yahoo. And all the advice that PG was giving
the guy was how the IntoNow model worked except for the obvious
media/advertiser partnerships. Did anyone else catch that?

------
guynamedloren
Office Hours video: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-
office-...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/25/absolute-must-watch-office-hours-
with-paul-graham-at-tc-disrupt/)

